
Google updates meet tiled view to display 16 participants - mincer_ray
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/productivity-collaboration/introducing-tiled-view-and-other-top-requested-features-in-google-meet
======
thecybernerd
I'm really excited for Chrome 83 which will include webRTC CPU improvements.

